
Silicon Valley Falls to Earth - dbasedweeb
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/silicon-valley-falls-to-earth/557585/?single_page=true
======
habitue
Oh god. Atlantic, I love you but this one is over the top. Let's not do the
whole "Silicon valley companies are in trouble because Facebook is in
trouble". Nobody goes around saying "Food companies are all finally getting
the comeuppance they deserve: General Mills was slapped with a lawsuit"

This is that thing where you pick a non-central example of a group member, and
then generalize that group member's characteristics onto the entire group.
You're better than this.

------
throwaway84742
Nah. Those guys control who shows up in search, ads, aggregated news, trends,
Facebook, and (increasingly) on screen. They basically determine who gets
elected. They won’t make the mistake of not censoring someone they don’t want
to win next time, and the members of Congress will not make the mistake of
screwing with the very company that can (and does) help them win elections.

